# Beer or Whiskey



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2006)

I got into a conversation with a fitness friend about alcohol today and how I miss whiskey LOL. He informed me that people get fat off of beer, but drinking hard liquior like whiskey or tequila is fine for you diet wise. Ummmmm......that's not correct is it?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2006)

Dehydration caused by alcohol would still occur whatever you drink i guess, which is also pretty damaging. Not to mention placing a load on your liver, kidneys etc.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Dehydration caused by alcohol would still occur whatever you drink i guess, which is also pretty damaging. Not to mention placing a load on your liver, kidneys etc.


I'm not talking about becoming and alcoholic LOL, a drink every now and then. Right now I'm on a no carb diet....does whiskey count as a carb?


----------



## studen77 (Aug 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Right now I'm on a no carb diet....does whiskey count as a carb?



Wow. good luck bud. I tried the no-carb thing and was waking up to night sweats, irritability and low energy. I thought I had a disease or something for a while. Whiskey contains sugar I believe, and does count as a carb.


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.weightlossforall.com/calories-alcohol.htm


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.weightlossforall.com/carbohydrates-alcohol.htm

Carb count by drink


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2006)

The winners are:


Whisky  	 
Gin 	
Brandy 	
Rum


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2006)

Haha, very informative Foreman. Thanks. I copied the link and sent it too my friend. Guess I'm staying sober tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2006)

studen77 said:
			
		

> Wow. good luck bud. I tried the no-carb thing and was waking up to night sweats, irritability and low energy. I thought I had a disease or something for a while. Whiskey contains sugar I believe, and does count as a carb.


I actually feel better and I'm more energized on no carb diets. The only time I really feel crappy is during my carb up LOL. Thanks for your input in here!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1357156&postcount=5 

Beer or Whiskey!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 10, 2006)

god damn I love beer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2006)

Awesome Jodi!!! But it should still be a no-no for someone going no carb though correct?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2006)

For no carb it is fine but it's got an awful lot of empty calories and it halts fat burning.


----------



## rmcfar (Aug 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The winners are:
> 
> 
> Whisky
> ...



they didnt even bother to include vodka??

all i drink is vodka fresca, fresca having no sugar in it and from what i hear vodka is one of the "better" alcohols??

maybe someone has more information on this


----------



## rmcfar (Aug 10, 2006)

according to a website i just found
per fl oz. vodka(smirnoff) has 19cals 0 carbs
per fl oz. whiskey(JD's) has 79cals 0 carbs
per fl oz. beer(budweiser) has 12cals 0.9g carbs

so if you have one drink of whiskey your baggin 80cals (plus your mix...unless you do it straight up) one bottle of beer is 12.2oz which means you are takin in 146.4 calories and 11g of carbs. 

personally i can drink about 24 beer on a good night. And if im drining vodka maybe 20-22oz 

if you do the math that means im having about 400cals a night from the vodka. if i were to drink 24 beer it would equal over 3500 calories.

this being said i only drink like this about once a month....or i try


----------



## Vieope (Aug 10, 2006)

_Drink both. Beerskey. _


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Drink both. Beerskey. _



Actually a boilermaker


----------



## the nut (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.drinksmixer.com/desc28.html

Ketel One and club for me!


----------



## msunid83 (Aug 10, 2006)

in your low carb diet are you trying to establish ketosis.  in that case alcohol won't kick you out.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes, this is true.  The liver can make ketones out of alcohol as sad as that seems


----------



## rmcfar (Aug 10, 2006)

that is far from sad


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2006)

No it is sad.  It's not really promoting healthy lifestyle now is it?

 "Hey I can drink and lose weight at the same time!"


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2006)

if you're going to drink then you might as well drink what ever the hell you like, because none of it is really conducive to bodybuilding and dieting. 

1 gram of alcohol is about 7.5 empty calories.


----------



## rmcfar (Aug 10, 2006)

this is true but i think for the common person that just wants to be "in good shape" alcohol is a part of life that you might not want to cut out.
being 19 years old im not about to skip drinking with my friends because my bf isnt 8%. comes down to priorities, and for me
were here for a good time, not a long time


----------



## Double D (Aug 10, 2006)

If I am going to feel like shit in the morning its going to be because I drank something that I liked. Beer for me.....Corona!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2006)

rmcfar said:
			
		

> this is true but i think for the common person that just wants to be "in good shape" alcohol is a part of life that you might not want to cut out.
> being 19 years old im not about to skip drinking with my friends because my bf isnt 8%. comes down to priorities, and for me
> were here for a good time, not a long time



I agree, I drink a few beers every weekend.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 11, 2006)

What about a couple of cases every weekend.... Think that will be conterproductive?

Or maybe it is the couple of 26's of Crown on top of that, that is stalling my progress.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I got into a conversation with a fitness friend about alcohol today and how I miss whiskey LOL. He informed me that people get fat off of beer, but drinking hard liquior like whiskey or tequila is fine for you diet wise. Ummmmm......that's not correct is it?


Alcohol lowers your testosterone levels. So how could either really be that good? I guess 1 shot of teq or 1 glass of beer once in a while won't hurt nothing. Remember Beer has Sugar in it. So if it's a beer make it Mich ultra.


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Aug 18, 2006)

But again like previously stated they all dehydrate you and affect your gains, I read somewhere that you should limit your drinking to like once a month









www.allthewhey.com
Rob05


----------

